# Shop tour pictures



## cfellows (May 10, 2010)

I belong to the Austin Metalworkers group and this past weekend my turn came up to host a shop tour for the other members. One of the guys, Ed Hume, was kid enough to take some pictures and post them on Flickr, so I thought I would share them with this group.

If you belong to any local metal working clubs, the shop tours are a great way to see what other folks have in the way of equipment and projects they have completed. I've attended 4 or 5 here in Austin and enjoyed them all immensely.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/edhume3/sets/72157624029490268/

Chuck


----------



## SAM in LA (May 10, 2010)

Chuck,

Great photos. You have been busy.

I like your wood telescope.

SAM


----------



## njl (May 19, 2010)

Very nice Chuck, thanks for sharing.

Nick


----------



## Chazz (May 27, 2010)

Wow! Nice engines and 'scope. Did you make the Dobsonian as well?

Thanks for the view,
CHazz


----------



## cfellows (May 29, 2010)

Chazz  said:
			
		

> Wow! Nice engines and 'scope. Did you make the Dobsonian as well?
> 
> Thanks for the view,
> CHazz



Thx, Chazz. Yep, I built the scope. It's a MakNewt. The tube is made from Sonotube veneered with Walnut and Maple. The rest is made from Walnut and Maple hardwood. The Corrector and Mirror are Made by Intes Micro, 7.1" aperature, focal ratio of F6.

Chuck


----------



## kcmillin (Jun 12, 2010)

Thats a good sized shop Chuck. And the scope is beautiful. 
You got a lot of little "Gems" there.

Kel


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 12, 2010)

WOW! Chuck, nice arrangement you have. That horizontal engine sitting directly in front of your H. Ford motor is a real sweetheart. What is its origin? Scratch built or castings? (plans?) Also your J.D. engine is one of my favorites, and then there is the Ford motor and .............. Aw Hell, they are all fabulous, some just more so than others. ;D

BC1
Jim


----------

